# Got a Response from Rogers



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I just received an e-mail response from Liz Hamilton regarding Rogers voice/data plans for the iPhone in Canada. I was getting a little tired of all the speculation so I thought I'd get it from the horse's mouth, so to speak. Here is her reply, followed by my e-mail:

_Hello,
Thank you for your email. With respect to the line you highlight, while I did see it in the article, the information did not come from me and I am not aware of where it came. I can provide you with the following information below and hope that's useful to you. For further information, please contact customer service, or send me an email, and I'll see what I can do to get you an appropriate contact. Regards, Liz Hamilton

- iPhone 3G bundles released June 27 are not the ONLY price plans available to our customers, they are the high value plans that allow our customers to use this device to its fullest and offer considerable savings over separate voice and data plans that exist in market today. 
- As always, our customers have many choices, they can use their existing voice and smartphone data plans if they wish, including for example, selecting from our new data pricing (ranging from $30 for 300MB to $100 for 6GB or $50 Flex Rate plan) and then adding a voice plan that suits their own needs, or they can choose a voice and data plan to best suit their individual needs. 
- Customers do not need to take the value packs, and can order most other features a la carte, such as $7 for Caller ID.
- With respect to existing customers, all customers' accounts are unique. If desired, customers can keep their existing voice service plan and pick a separate data plan (not in the iPhone 3G bundle) to meet their needs. 
- They will need to check their upgrade eligibility but any customer with a monthly service fee that is over $30 for example, can upgrade to an iPhone 3G at $199 (for the 8GB model). Other pricing may be available depending on the customer's individual information. _

________________________________

From: FJ Nobert [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Mon 30/06/2008 3:12 PM
To: Elizabeth Hamilton
Subject: iPhone plans



Dear Ms. Hamilton,

Can you please clarify something I read in the Edmonton Journal this weekend? This is an excerpt from an article about Rogers and the new iPhone plans. 

---------

"She said the iPhone itself will cost $199 for the eight-gigabyte model or $299 for the 16-gigabyte version.

Asked about requiring a three-year contract, Hamilton said: "Our business model is not unique in Canada. It is a subsidized one that takes many factors into account, including cost of acquisition, cost of customer services, etc., that permits our customers to have very affordable handsets. And in turn, they sign up for a contract."

The iPhone 3G is what Rogers will make available. It is promoted as being twice as fast as the first iPhone launched by Apple Inc. last year.

Rogers said data-less plans for the iPhone, with just voice and basic text, will start at $15 a month."


---------

If I choose to do the data-less option, what is the price of the phone? How many minutes of voice calling do I get for $15 a month? Can this be integrated with the family plan with Rogers my family is currently using? How close do I need to be to access a wireless hot spot? Are there any hidden costs when using WiFi? If I have a wireless router 802.11n at home, can I use this as a wireless hot spot as well? There has been very little said about this voice-only data-less option, and I would like to know more before I commit to any kind of contract. I don't need internet access on my phone all the time, but it would be nice to access once in a while, and a plan "starting at $15 a month" sounds much more down my alley. Kind of like an iTouch with a built in cellphone. That I'd buy into a contract for. Thanks for your attention to my inquiry.

FJ Nobert


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, I got the same response basically with those exact bullet points. At least we know she is actually seeing the messages since the first paragraph is personalized.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Good point. Kudos to Rogers for at least acknowleding the e-mail. Same day, too.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

adam1185 said:


> Yeah, I got the same response basically with those exact bullet points. At least we know she is actually seeing the messages since the first paragraph is personalized.


Not likely.
It is a common technique to have someone summarize your email and attach a canned response from the CSR centre.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Aw, geez, fellow Vulcan. At least you could let us enjoy the illusion that somebody in there actually cares. Live long and prosper. Mr. Rogers will.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Ever notice the similarities?


----------



## Tays (Jan 22, 2005)

^ They're one and the same!


----------



## Cor roC (Jun 20, 2007)

So... does that mean there are MORE options than just the $60 plan (That's the cheapest plan on the rogers site..... but are there more options?)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

That's what it means, according to Liz Hamilton. The publicized ones are just the _high value_ options. Of course, they forget this is the internet age, and a comparison to rates in other countries is just a click away. The posted Canadian rates would seem like a great value if you were high on meth, methinks.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Here's what I did...*

LIke everyone here, I'm tired of waiting for the official iPhone so I already have my first gen. My contract ended last month and they've been calling me like crazy to get me to re-sign but I've been telling them I won't until the plans were announced. So the plans got announced, I wasn't impressed, and I called them up and made my own plan. Of course the CSR says you can't do that, I move on to the Retention Rep, they can!

Here's what I got:

$10 for basic voice package (100 daytime minutes and 1000 evening/weekend)
$11 for value-pack add on (caller ID and voicemail and 125 texts)
$7 for early evening rates (5pm start)
$6.95 for system access
$.50 for 911 fee

Total = $35.45 +tax

$30 for 300mb data plan

Total = $65.45 +tax

THis is more like it! I'm about $30 cheaper than the 3G plan and it's just as good, I think. I've also got no contract at all. I can change any time.

After reading her response now though, this gets even better. It looks like I qualify for the 3G upgrade as well! If I discover that the 2G speed isn't enough, I can give my wife my current iPhone and use $50 fido dollars towards the new one. So, pretty affordable rate and new iPhone for $150? I like it!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

iandesign said:


> LIke everyone here, I'm tired of waiting for the official iPhone so I already have my first gen. My contract ended last month and they've been calling me like crazy to get me to re-sign but I've been telling them I won't until the plans were announced. So the plans got announced, I wasn't impressed, and I called them up and made my own plan. Of course the CSR says you can't do that, I move on to the Retention Rep, they can!
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


With no contract would you not have to buy the 3G iPhone straight out at about 500 bucks.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

- They will need to check their upgrade eligibility but any customer with a monthly service fee that is over $30 for example, can upgrade to an iPhone 3G at $199 (for the 8GB model). Other pricing may be available depending on the customer's individual information

This is from her statement. I take this to mean I'm eligible. I do have a monthly service fee of more than $30. The only thing is I'd now have to sign the 3 year contract. Still better than the "high-value" plans.


----------



## Moviem (Nov 8, 2007)

iandesign said:


> - They will need to check their upgrade eligibility but any customer with a monthly service fee that is over $30 for example, can upgrade to an iPhone 3G at $199 (for the 8GB model). Other pricing may be available depending on the customer's individual information
> 
> This is from her statement. I take this to mean I'm eligible. I do have a monthly service fee of more than $30. The only thing is I'd now have to sign the 3 year contract. Still better than the "high-value" plans.


Maybe it's just me... but why is everyone so concerned with the three year contract. I've been with Robbers for 12 to 14 years now. Three years is nothing. The last time I upgraded my phone ( 1 1/2 years into my three) I just signed up for another three years. So what. Where else am I going to go? Please... someone educate me.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Moviem said:


> Maybe it's just me... but why is everyone so concerned with the three year contract. I've been with Robbers for 12 to 14 years now. Three years is nothing. The last time I upgraded my phone ( 1 1/2 years into my three) I just signed up for another three years. So what. Where else am I going to go? Please... someone educate me.


I agree... three years is definately the least of my worries.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Moviem said:


> Maybe it's just me... but why is everyone so concerned with the three year contract. I've been with Robbers for 12 to 14 years now. Three years is nothing. The last time I upgraded my phone ( 1 1/2 years into my three) I just signed up for another three years. So what. Where else am I going to go? Please... someone educate me.


I'm personally not too worried about it, but some are concerned that another company will come into Canada offering the iPhone with much better rates within the next year or so. If this happens, I think Rogers will at least match their prices to stay competitive, or more likely, buy the company and skyrocket its rates like they did to Fido.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

One of the major news articles that posted about ruinediphone.com said something about new carrier options being completed some time next week by the CRTC


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

uPhone said:


> One of the major news articles that posted about ruinediphone.com said something about new carrier options being completed some time next week by the CRTC


As hopeful as this sounds, they'd still be just another GSM carrier without any relationship with Apple. Having a second carrier of the iPhone in Canada is something I doubt will happen anytime soon.

Of course, it would open up other possibilities once the hacking community has had time to unlock the 3g model.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

By the way, I got the same response from Rogers that everyone has been getting.

I probably sent a very similar E-mail as yours, except, mine said how I had planned to cancel all of my Rogers Wireless services and move to Bell. Not true, but it very well could have been. The mindless idiot who responded to me didnt even tweak the pre-written email to address my plans to drop my Rogers services for Bell.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

satchmo said:


> As hopeful as this sounds, they'd still be just another GSM carrier without any relationship with Apple. Having a second carrier of the iPhone in Canada is something I doubt will happen anytime soon.
> 
> Of course, it would open up other possibilities once the hacking community has had time to unlock the 3g model.


That's what I was thinking. Now that Rogers has announced you can buy an iPhone and keep your current plan, there will probably be an abundance of people "upgrading" to the iPhone only to keep their existing phone and turn around and sell the iPhone for a profit. Good news for people hoping to get one without a 3 year contract extension.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

iandesign said:


> LIke everyone here, I'm tired of waiting for the official iPhone so I already have my first gen. My contract ended last month and they've been calling me like crazy to get me to re-sign but I've been telling them I won't until the plans were announced. So the plans got announced, I wasn't impressed, and I called them up and made my own plan. Of course the CSR says you can't do that, I move on to the Retention Rep, they can!
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


Now that sounds more like it. Options a la carte, she said. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

IT's only been a day or two but I've been emailing, using maps, youtube, all the stuff you're supposed to do. I figure that 300mb a month is basically 10mb a day. I'm still only at 8 or 9 now and it's been 2 full days. Not much of a test yet but the real test will be when the new sofyware and apps come out. Who knows what's gonna happen? I'm pretty happy though, finally using it like I was supposed too.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

iandesign said:


> IT's only been a day or two but I've been emailing, using maps, youtube, all the stuff you're supposed to do. I figure that 300mb a month is basically 10mb a day. I'm still only at 8 or 9 now and it's been 2 full days. Not much of a test yet but the real test will be when the new sofyware and apps come out. Who knows what's gonna happen? I'm pretty happy though, finally using it like I was supposed too.


You're using an iPhone right? I find it hard to believe youve only used 9MB if you've been using YouTube and Maps. If you have enough MB in your plan, can you try and use a lot of data features and tell us your findings?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Moviem said:


> Maybe it's just me... but why is everyone so concerned with the three year contract. I've been with Robbers for 12 to 14 years now. Three years is nothing. The last time I upgraded my phone ( 1 1/2 years into my three) I just signed up for another three years. So what. Where else am I going to go? Please... someone educate me.


Given how quickly Apple upgrades its technology (the iPod Nano 2G was around for what, a year?), you could be stuck in three years time with a fairly obsolete iPhone. 18 months like in the UK is much more realistic for a contract, in my opinion.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Question about the contract.

Ok, it's 3 years. Say about a year from now I want to get the BlackBerry Thunder.. I can still get it right? My plan will just be restarted to another 3 years?

And also, what if I did this but bought the BlackBerry Thunder without a contract, for like 699 or whatever it would be. Then what would happen?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I imagine you can buy as many contracts as you want, as long as you're willing to pay for them all. But it will cost you a $h!tload of money to try and get out of a three year contract. Better hope you're not moving out of the country in the next three years.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> I imagine you can buy as many contracts as you want, as long as you're willing to pay for them all. But it will cost you a $h!tload of money to try and get out of a three year contract. Better hope you're not moving out of the country in the next three years.


True, ECF (Early Cancelation Fee) is about $400 or $20 permonth up to a max of $400.. plus $100 ECF for Dataplans.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

*I too got a response... maybe things will improve...*

But we'll have to wait and see, below is the response, and as many have said here - the plans have yet to be finalized (at least publically). I've bolded the part which may be evidence that things could get better, maybe they can:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Dear XXXXXXXX, 

Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of 
online customer service.

In your recent e-mail you have informed us that you are unhappy with the
plans made public for the iPhone.

We do appreciate your feedback because this is very important for Rogers
to hear comments, opinions and suggestions from our Valued Customers. 
This feedback is used to create ideas for new products, services, 
policies and procedures in the future. 

Please be aware that the plans unveiled were designed specifically for 
the iPhone. *At this time, all pricing and plans that will be available 
for the iPhone have yet to be finalized.*

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. If you have 
further questions don?t hesitate to reply to this email or contact us at
1-888-764-3771 (24/7).

For future reference with respect to this e-mail, please quote reference
number XXXXXXXXX.

Regards,
Laura G.
Rogers Online Customer Service

Original Message Follows:
------------------------
*** Your Cellular General Inquiry ***


Account Number -->

Name --> XXXXX

Email --> XXXXXX

Address 1 -->

Address 2 -->

Postal Code -->



Subject --> Your Cellular General Inquiry

Comments --> Dear Rogers,
It was with great anticipation that I looked forward to purchasing an
iPhone once it was available in Canada.
I cannot, however, support your billing practices or rates for this data
driven device.
I will make do with another separate hand held device, and a separate
voice only cellphone which will most likely not be on Roger''s network -
given your approach to innovation.
I am sure that I am not in the minority, though I am also sure you will
make a great deal of money on the iPhone - just not as much as you would
have if you'd broken your traditions and offered real value to the
consumer.
Good luck,


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

uPhone said:


> You're using an iPhone right? I find it hard to believe youve only used 9MB if you've been using YouTube and Maps. If you have enough MB in your plan, can you try and use a lot of data features and tell us your findings?


Not sure what to tell you. Like I said, I've been using it like I normally would. I've sent and received maybe 20 emails (just text mostly, some pics) and I've looked up about 10 friends addresses with the maps feature and then mappped routes to them (don't think traffic feature works though). I've surfed a few mac rumour sites and facebook a few timess. Checked weather widgets about 3 or 4 times and stock widgets about 3 or 4 times. I watched about 4 Youtube vids of about 30 sec. each?

So, all that and I'm at 9.5mb.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

iandesign said:


> Not sure what to tell you. Like I said, I've been using it like I normally would. I've sent and received maybe 20 emails (just text mostly, some pics) and I've looked up about 10 friends addresses with the maps feature and then mappped routes to them (don't think traffic feature works though). I've surfed a few mac rumour sites and facebook a few timess. Checked weather widgets about 3 or 4 times and stock widgets about 3 or 4 times. I watched about 4 Youtube vids of about 30 sec. each?
> 
> So, all that and I'm at 9.5mb.


Hey, that sounds about right. I watched my data for 6mths of use when I had a dataplan on the iphone. The most I used was 157meg.. and average was about 60meg /month - but the slow speed of edge data is why I didnt use a lot. With 3G probably use it a lot more especially with the new apps coming out.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Given how quickly Apple upgrades its technology (the iPod Nano 2G was around for what, a year?), you could be stuck in three years time with a fairly obsolete iPhone. 18 months like in the UK is much more realistic for a contract, in my opinion.


A fairly obsolete iPhone. You kill me. If your phone does what you need, is it obsolete. Are we becoming such gadget hounds that we have to have the latest model the day it comes out or we might die.

What could we conceivably need that can't wait until we qualify for an upgrade (which doesn't take the full three years in any event)?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers allows hardware upgrade pricing at between one year and two years, depending on how much you pay per month, and as hard as this may be to believe many people pay much more than those who will chime in and say they pay a lot and deserve new phone pricing every few months.

When Apple releases its unbelievably futuristic space phone for $10 a few months after we've all bought into iPhone 3G, yes, we might have to wait a year or two to qualify for new customer pricing on it. Or, we might just have to suck it up and buy one outright somewhere and have it unlocked.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Rogers allows hardware upgrade pricing at between one year and two years, depending on how much you pay per month, and as hard as this may be to believe many people pay much more than those who will chime in and say they pay a lot and deserve new phone pricing every few months.
> 
> When Apple releases its unbelievably futuristic space phone for $10 a few months after we've all bought into iPhone 3G, yes, we might have to wait a year or two to qualify for new customer pricing on it. Or, we might just have to suck it up and buy one outright somewhere and have it unlocked.


Well I wouldn't want it anyway. The reception on Earth would be terrible and don't even get me started on intergalactic data roaming charges..


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I notice a lot of people are upset about the price plans, and the contract, but I have not really seen anybody mention this little tidbit:



> Hotspots WiFi
> If you subscribe to an iPhone Voice & Data Package, then you will have WiFi access to Rogers and Fido Hotspots™ without incurring additional usage charges while using your iPhone. For the Rogers and Fido Hotspots footprint, please go to rogers.com/hotspots.


So if I am at home/work and want to surf Wi-Fi on the wireless network, tough luck! I sent in an email to Rogers and got the pretty generic response, replied detailing my issues with the prices (Especially for 'evenings (By who's clock does evening start at 9pm???)' and call display) as well as asking about contracts (Can I buy outright?) and Wi-Fi, and have recieved no response.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> I notice a lot of people are upset about the price plans, and the contract, but I have not really seen anybody mention this little tidbit:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I am at home/work and want to surf Wi-Fi on the wireless network, tough luck! I sent in an email to Rogers and got the pretty generic response, replied detailing my issues with the prices (Especially for 'evenings (By who's clock does evening start at 9pm???)' and call display) as well as asking about contracts (Can I buy outright?) and Wi-Fi, and have recieved no response.


My understanding (though I was concerned at first too) is that the Rogers and Fido Hotspots are the equivalent of the wifi offered at a place like Starbucks.

Canadian Hotspots - Find Hotspots

These hotspots are normally pay per use but you get access to them for free on the iPhone. The wifi you have access to already (such as your home network) is already free. I'd be outraged if someone on a (hypothetical) voice-only plan couldn't use Safari on their home network. But I wouldn't enter into a 3 year contract without knowing all the facts.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

MacDaddy said:


> I notice a lot of people are upset about the price plans, and the contract, but I have not really seen anybody mention this little tidbit:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I am at home/work and want to surf Wi-Fi on the wireless network, tough luck! I sent in an email to Rogers and got the pretty generic response, replied detailing my issues with the prices (Especially for 'evenings (By who's clock does evening start at 9pm???)' and call display) as well as asking about contracts (Can I buy outright?) and Wi-Fi, and have recieved no response.


Uh, no, you are misunderstanding. They don't limit you to only their wifi networks. Use your own or use your work's or use whatever other one you come across.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice miss!

Wifi is not "wireless network data." It's wifi.




MacDaddy said:


> I notice a lot of people are upset about the price plans, and the contract, but I have not really seen anybody mention this little tidbit:
> 
> So if I am at home/work and want to surf Wi-Fi on the wireless network, tough luck! I sent in an email to Rogers and got the pretty generic response, replied detailing my issues with the prices (Especially for 'evenings (By who's clock does evening start at 9pm???)' and call display) as well as asking about contracts (Can I buy outright?) and Wi-Fi, and have recieved no response.


Edited: added a missing "d."


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Rogers customer service as I'm planning ahead for when my contract expires in August. 

I want to extend and consider the iPhone.. and told them how displeased I was about the value of their plans, their lack of innovation, and most of all, price gouging with the iPhone.

I told them I will be considering to cancel altogether in August if I don't see an unlimited plan and something substantially more reasonable for a 3G phone and on par with the rest of the world. 

She said that I should contact the wireless data department, and also keep checking back closer to July 11th...

I wonder if they are starting to get the message? Probably not and this was just another arrogant Robbers BS response.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> My understanding (though I was concerned at first too) is that the Rogers and Fido Hotspots are the equivalent of the wifi offered at a place like Starbucks.
> 
> Canadian Hotspots - Find Hotspots
> 
> These hotspots are normally pay per use but you get access to them for free on the iPhone. The wifi you have access to already (such as your home network) is already free. I'd be outraged if someone on a (hypothetical) voice-only plan couldn't use Safari on their home network. But I wouldn't enter into a 3 year contract without knowing all the facts.


So to clarify, it would be possible to use any wireless connection that displays the "Hotspot" logo regardless if it was hosted by Rogers, Telus, Bell?? Or is it only their Rogers/Fido hotspots?

Also, does anyone know if it will be possible to tether a MacBook to your iPhone at one of these hotspots?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought it was pretty good how many people signed that petition. Maybe Rogers is listening because all these new options coming out in the last few days weren't available at all before.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

zlinger said:


> So to clarify, it would be possible to use any wireless connection that displays the "Hotspot" logo regardless if it was hosted by Rogers, Telus, Bell?? Or is it only their Rogers/Fido hotspots?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if it will be possible to tether a MacBook to your iPhone at one of these hotspots?


No, you will not be able to tether your iPhone period! Why would you, if you are at a hotspot and have your MacBook, just use your MacBook with Wifi if that particular hotspot is free.

The problem with these hotspots is that you need to be inside their establishment in order to use the Wifi, that has been my experience with either my Mac laptop or the iPod Touch. Not all hotspots are free, but I guess there will be no charge if you're using an iPhone?

In the end, your so called hotspot Wifi, will cost you money as you will have to either pay for a coffee in most places. Hopefully these so called hotspots will be increased to more areas.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

*I got a response too...*

So I think maybe Rogers is getting a lot of complaints. I sent in a very polite email to customer service explaining that I am a Rogers customer with monthly wireless bills in excess of $150.00, and Rogers services totalling more than $400 per month (cable, wireless, hispeed). I told them m feelings about the proposed pricing. Here is the automated response I received within 15 minutes:

"Thank you for your inquiry. Due to an increase in email volume, it may 
take us up to 5 business days to respond to your email. We apologize
for this inconvenience. "

I have never had such a response from them so my guess is they are getting a lot of hits off this issue.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I just got off the phone with Rogers customer service as I'm planning ahead for when my contract expires in August.
> 
> I want to extend and consider the iPhone.. and told them how displeased I was about the value of their plans, their lack of innovation, and most of all, price gouging with the iPhone.
> 
> ...



That's good that you actually called to voice your opinion. I think I'll do the same thing right now. Ill let you know what they say.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> No, you will not be able to tether your iPhone period! Why would you, if you are at a hotspot and have your MacBook, just use your MacBook with Wifi if that particular hotspot is free.
> 
> The problem with these hotspots is that you need to be inside their establishment in order to use the Wifi, that has been my experience with either my Mac laptop or the iPod Touch. Not all hotspots are free, but I guess there will be no charge if you're using an iPhone?
> 
> In the end, your so called hotspot Wifi, will cost you money as you will have to either pay for a coffee in most places. Hopefully these so called hotspots will be increased to more areas.


The idea I had was if I were working at a Starbucks, I could tether it to the iPhone so I don't have to pay the connection fee.

But you are so right about the "real" costs of hotspots -- you need to factor in the bill for coffee and food. You do this once or twice per week, it adds up. This is why I now mainly frequent places that have free wireless (restaurants, cafes, bars, malls, etc.).

In the end, Rogers adding in the hotspots is still not worth it since it costs them next to nothing to maintain... and more free hotspots are showing up everywhere these days.

The objective is to go wireless everywhere right, and it defeats the purpose to have to run to a Rogers hotspot to watch a YouTube video or use Google Maps. You suck Rogers


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay, got off the phone with Rogers... the rep wasnt very sympathetic... I pretended to be shocked when she dictaded the highest data plan to me, saying "what! that's so high!" she said "mmhmm", I paused a little bit waiting for her to say something else... Here's something for that Elizabeth person we've all been E-mailing, the rep said:

Her: "The reason why the plans are so expensive is because the iPhone uses a very large amount of data."

Me: "Okay.... so why isnt there an unlimited plan..."

Her: "It's just not something we offer"

BRAVO ROGERS CUSTOMER SUPPORT! :clap:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"Hotspots" are actually a branded, official term as well as the generic one.

At the actual "Hotspots" iPhone wifi surfing is free. Anywhere else, and with any other device, go figure, who knows.

It may be possible to use Telus and Bell branded official "Hotspot" locations as well as the Rogers/fido ones.

Confusing the terms less would be helpful.





MacGYVER said:


> No, you will not be able to tether your iPhone period! Why would you, if you are at a hotspot and have your MacBook, just use your MacBook with Wifi if that particular hotspot is free.
> 
> The problem with these hotspots is that you need to be inside their establishment in order to use the Wifi, that has been my experience with either my Mac laptop or the iPod Touch. Not all hotspots are free, but I guess there will be no charge if you're using an iPhone?
> 
> In the end, your so called hotspot Wifi, will cost you money as you will have to either pay for a coffee in most places. Hopefully these so called hotspots will be increased to more areas.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Just got off the phone again with Rogers, this time a different rep. Interesting response.

When asked if she knows why there isnt an unlimited data plan she said "I dont know, but I did just get an E-mail from Rogers today so let me check it...... it seems that they don't want you being able to power your laptop through your iPhone so there is a 2GB cap (I assume she means tethering?)

These people keep changing their stories..


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Just got off the phone again with Rogers, this time a different rep. Interesting response.
> 
> When asked if she knows why there isnt an unlimited data plan she said "I dont know, but I did just get an E-mail from Rogers today so let me check it...... it seems that they don't want you being able to power your laptop through your iPhone so there is a 2GB cap (I assume she means tethering?)
> 
> These people keep changing their stories..


They're talking out of their @sses and there is no way you're going to get a straight answer about unlimited data because there is no way for them to justify their terrible plans.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you *could* use bluetooth tethering with an iPhone, you could add any of the Rogers plans that are available to grey market cell phones, like the $30/300MB or the $50 flex.

Not that the iPhone can do this of course.




uPhone said:


> Just got off the phone again with Rogers, this time a different rep. Interesting response.
> 
> When asked if she knows why there isnt an unlimited data plan she said "I dont know, but I did just get an E-mail from Rogers today so let me check it...... it seems that they don't want you being able to power your laptop through your iPhone so there is a 2GB cap (I assume she means tethering?)
> 
> These people keep changing their stories..


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

CaptainCode said:


> Uh, no, you are misunderstanding. They don't limit you to only their wifi networks. Use your own or use your work's or use whatever other one you come across.


Good to hear!! As i had not heard back from them i was a bit worried!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Just got off the phone again with Rogers, this time a different rep. Interesting response.
> 
> When asked if she knows why there isnt an unlimited data plan she said "I dont know, but I did just get an E-mail from Rogers today so let me check it...... it seems that they don't want you being able to power your laptop through your iPhone so there is a 2GB cap (I assume she means tethering?)
> 
> These people keep changing their stories..


Now it just sounds like you are picking on the hired help...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sob...I didn't get a response from Elizabeth or Ted?*



fjnmusic said:


> Aw, geez, fellow Vulcan. At least you could let us enjoy the illusion that somebody in there actually cares. Live long and prosper. Mr. Rogers will.



Wow, I'm envious.
I received no response from either Ms E Hamilton of Rogers or Mr S Atkins of Apple.

I guess I was calling a spade a spade.

I'm already a Roger's customer, a non proud possessor of a Sony Error ...oops Sony Ericsson K790a .... good Cybershot camera ( though useless to frame in the light of day), with horrendous menu system .... however service is a LOT better than Telus, especially on waters around Vancouver Island.

That said, as much as I love Apple ( also ...a disclaimer, am an Apple shareholder) , there is no way I'll buy an iPhone under the current plans offered by Mr Rogers.

Not only is three year CONTRACT too long.... the 4G will be out in twelve months or so ...( lets face it, Japan is already there) AND after all 1.5Mbs might look good now , but already my old April 2008 iMac is fed a 4.8Mbs download feed by Shaw Extreme.

And I ran a little test since 6PM PDT last night .... computer on till midnight, off till 2 hours ago.
In that time... roughly eight hours running, probably six hours surfing ... looking at two u tube short vids, three 2.5 minute vids from a data intensive Wimbledon tennis site, three short vids ( less 3 minutes) from The Street dot com ( financial site, acessing a bank site, mail etc..... no downloads music /video to the hard drive, my trusty NetBarrier X5 has recorded over 602.36MB in and 28.69MB out.

The only use of chat was on Adium ( via Yahoo Messenger), shown in the gauges as Other.


So there we go.... in less than eight hours..... FIFTY per cent more data than the 400MB allowance in the plan closest to the cost of the AT&T plan which includes UNLIMITED data.

So over to Mr Rogers

Additional Data	50¢ per MB for the first 60 MB, 3¢ per MB thereafter

So lets see....
That's $30 more ... for my first additional 60.
Then we have another 152 at a discount of 3c.... wow only $4.56.
I knew they had a big heart....

Total Bill ... for the data alone .. an extra..$34.56..!

So there we are... your $60 plan costs one $94.36.

And there are another 30 days to go in the hypothetical month!

Clever are they not?
No wonder I received no e mail response from Ms E .Hamilton.

PS...my figures are wrong... I owe em more as I didn't add surcharge over the 400 for the data out! ( 86 cents?)


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

imobile said:


> So there we go.... in less than eight hours..... FIFTY per cent more data than the 400MB allowance in the plan closest to the cost of the AT&T plan which includes UNLIMITED data.
> 
> So over to Mr Rogers
> 
> ...


Are you sure the same data/sites are accessible from an iphone browser? I think not. You will find if the video is Flash streaming, it wont play on iphone browsers. Actually, no videos from memory play on iphone browsers. Hence why you use the YouTube Application.

Also, the sites may detect your windows/apple browser and send Higher qaulity streams instead making bandwidth more.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

psxp said:


> Are you sure the same data/sites are accessible from an iphone browser? I think not. You will find if the video is Flash streaming, it wont play on iphone browsers. Actually, no videos from memory play on iphone browsers. Hence why you use the YouTube Application.
> 
> Also, the sites may detect your windows/apple browser and send Higher qaulity streams instead making bandwidth more.



I'm no techie ...but here's one !


Watch Flash videos in your Apple iPhone - right now
Have you lost count of the number of times you tried to play a Flash video in your Apple iPhone and failed? Well my friends; the solution, at last, is here. It has come in the form of a not-so-well-known website called Avot mV. The site has one hell of a collection of videos from YouTube, MySpace, and other sites and you’ll be able to play them in your iPhone.
All you need to do is – check out the site from your mobile browser, select the video you want, and simply click the play button and watch the magic of the video getting played in your Safari Mobile. It’s that simple. You can choose from a helluva collection including music, sports, politics, crazy stuff, sitcoms, and many other videos. You can even create an account with the site and bookmark your favorite videos and links there for future use. The site is uber cool and especially, it’s really cool to watch these videos on iPhone. Apart from the iPhone, you can also check out the videos on your iPod Touch, Windows Mobile device, Motorola RAZR, Samsung, and LG mobile phones.


Avot.tv - Home


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Where there's a will…


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

imobile said:


> I'm no techie ...but here's one !
> 
> 
> Watch Flash videos in your Apple iPhone - right now
> ...


When I had an unlocked iPhone, YouTube didn't work so I don't know much about the application.

What is the advantage of watching a YouTube video in Safari over the program that the iPhone has?


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

I received my somewhat canned response to my concerns over the data portion of the plans a couple days ago. I e-mailed back basically to thank them for the reply but to re-affirm my displeasure. I got another response back this morning and interestingly enough it said that *all* of the iPhone plans *have actually yet to be finalized.* 

Probably wishful thinking, but maybe all this negative attention is getting to them and something will change before the 11th. Again, probably not, but I just found the comment interesting.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

uPhone said:


> When I had an unlocked iPhone, YouTube didn't work so I don't know much about the application.
> 
> What is the advantage of watching a YouTube video in Safari over the program that the iPhone has?


The YouTube application for the iPhone plays special sampled down versions of YouTube videos (smaller, lower quality) for faster download; that's why some videos are not available from the YouTube app!!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> The YouTube application for the iPhone plays special sampled down versions of YouTube videos (smaller, lower quality) for faster download; that's why some videos are not available from the YouTube app!!


And they're not flash, they're Quicktime H.264


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

As a Fido subscriber with a ton of 'fido dollars' banked, the iPhone will cost next to nothing for me [/gloat], but the price for the plan is still too steep for me. I'll be using that framework on page 2 of this thread as a barebones package to start.

Using 150 to 300mb of data is really going overboard for me imho. Especially when taking into account that it'll be all on my mobile when I already have a laptop with me 70% of the time or a Free hotspot at 90% of the coffee shops around the city. However I can see that compared to mah bell it is laughable, but I digress.

We are all aware that Fido is a Rogers operated company. But it is clawing and biting at the bit to individualize itself away from the big red. Use that to your advantage when negotiating your contract.

As a side note in regards to the canned responses you're receiving from Rogers 'CSR's (ie. retail ditch diggers), it is your responsibility as a consumer to reply with your displeasure to that canned response. These reps are monitored for quality control CONSTANTLY and they all must meet a daily quota. Everything they write, reply to and lay their hands on is all logged no matter what. If you happen to be one of the people who fall prey to a lazy CSR but don't (politely) tell them that you did not appreciate their lack of concern, nothing will come of it (see; comeuppance).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

For the record, you can also convert YouTube videos to h.264 iTunes videos with a little widget called MeTube and not spend any of your precious iPhone data time surfing on YouTube. All of my family (wife, daughters, and myself) have YouTube videos on our iPod Nanos, synced up with our main Intel iMac. My daughter's friends are amazed that she can do this and ask her how she did it. She says, what kind of computer do you have? They reply, a Dell. She says, aw, that's too bad.


----------

